# A couple of batches from the past two weeks.



## Hazel (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry the pictures aren't very clear but I'm not very good at taking pics. Also, for some reason the colors look brighter on my monitor. The colors are softer and lighter looking.

Blackberry/OMH












Yuzu

The top loaf was ITM swirl. I poured what was left of the colored soap back into the bowl and then did an ITP swirl (which I think turned out much nicer.)






ITM cut 










ITP cut


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

Hazel I have not idea what ITM or ITP mean but those colors are amazing!


----------



## dcornett (Jun 15, 2011)

nice  8)


----------



## Hazel (Jun 15, 2011)

ITM means in the mold and ITP means in the pot. Sorry about that. I'm getting lazy in my old age and I'm starting to use abbreviations more often.


----------



## Relle (Jun 16, 2011)

Love the top Hazel, I must admit I usually do ITP, but love the way your turned out. Did you do it with a coathanger, straight up and down of in a figure eight ?
The colours in the other one are so delicate.


----------



## falldowngobump (Jun 16, 2011)

Pretty Pretty!!!  Love those colors!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jun 16, 2011)

Gorgeous soaps ... and I particularly love that shade of purple ... magnificent!


----------



## TaoJonz (Jun 16, 2011)

Hazel those are just beautiful....hard to say which I love best...would love to have them all!


----------



## agriffin (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful!  I love the purple swirl!


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 16, 2011)

Good job!


----------



## Cirafly24 (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow, they look great! I especially like the ITP swirl.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 16, 2011)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> Love the top Hazel, I must admit I usually do ITP, but love the way your turned out. Did you do it with a coathanger, straight up and down of in a figure eight ?
> The colours in the other one are so delicate.


Thanks everyone! 

I just used a bamboo skewer and did back and forth along the length and then some squiggles across the width of the Yuzu ITM loaf. The B/OMH was with a skewer and I did more of a "S" pattern - so basically half of a figure eight.   

I'm quite happy with the way these turned out especially the ITP swirl. However, if I really wanted to be nit-picky...

The purple is a blend of purple POP mica and black mica. I mixed it up about equal amounts and then decided it looked too dark. I added more purple. I was annoyed with myself later because I think the darker version would have resembled the color of blackberries better.

The colors are delicate because I'm stingy about using POP micas. Now that I've found another source I'm going to use more in the next batch because I'd like a bright colored soap.


----------



## NancyRogers (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely swirls Hazel!  The purple is fantastic.  I know what you mean about the pop micas.  I seem to be checking TKB daily to see if there is news about a replacement.


----------



## Godiva (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice soaps!


----------



## Hazel (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks ladies!

Nancy - 

It was posted elsewhere that Bitter Creek's new Rainbow Micas are the same colors and same ingredients as TKB's POP micas. Here's the link if you'd like to look at them.

http://cart.candlesupply.com/Mica-Powders-c-337.html

BTW, it was mentioned that the Rainbow Red is raspberry pink.  :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

Lovely soaps, I have a blue iron oxide that produces a similar color.
Cheers!


----------



## Jezzy (Jun 17, 2011)

they are pretty!


----------



## ToniD (Jun 17, 2011)

I like em!   Purple is always a fav with me,  but I like the like the delicate colors of the other.


----------



## Fyrja (Jun 17, 2011)

Oooooh pretty!  And all these pretty swirlies from the woman who has posted about how she can't swirl numerous times!

I especially like the purple one.


----------



## maya (Jun 17, 2011)

cute! i love swirls.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone!



			
				Fyrja said:
			
		

> Oooooh pretty!  And all these pretty swirlies from the woman who has posted about how she can't swirl numerous times!



I think I'm getting a little better. Although, technically they're not swirls. They're streaks and blobs.    Except for the ITP one. I did get some nice swirls in that loaf. I think I'm going to stick with the ITP technique. I seem to have the best results that way.



			
				Fyrja said:
			
		

> I especially like the purple one



You do? Well,  I can throw a few bars in a box and send them your way.    The purple one is another batch that has heavy cream and avocado in it but I'm sure you're totally sick of this type of soap. It's too bad that we couldn't do a swap. I'd send you the soap and you could send me all of your blueberries.  :wink:


----------



## Fyrja (Jun 18, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Thanks for the nice comments everyone!
> 
> I think I'm getting a little better. Although, technically they're not swirls. They're streaks and blobs.    Except for the ITP one. I did get some nice swirls in that loaf. I think I'm going to stick with the ITP technique. I seem to have the best results that way.



Shush!  If I say they are swirls then they are swirls!  Swirl swirl swirlity swirl!  The swirlinator has spoken!  (Why yes I am extremely tired and delirious, what has that got to do with it?)  Do not question "ze swirlinator"  muah hahahahahah!



			
				Hazel said:
			
		

> You do? Well,  I can throw a few bars in a box and send them your way.    The purple one is another batch that has heavy cream and avocado in it but I'm sure you're totally sick of this type of soap. It's too bad that we couldn't do a swap. I'd send you the soap and you could send me all of your blueberries.  :wink:



OMG I'm swimming in blueberries.  I wish I had a way to get some to you!  And I'm not tired of it at all.  I've been showering for the past week with your heavy cream grapefruit and bergamot soap.  It makes me feel pretty like and ice cream cone!  That reminds me, I need to send you some of my newer bars to try.  I value your critiques very much!


----------



## Hazel (Jun 18, 2011)

Woo hoo! Sending you a PM.


----------



## JackiK (Jun 18, 2011)

Whoever Hazel is kind enough to send soap to is a lucky person!  She sent me a salt bar and some other goodies that I'm still enjoying.

LOVE the purple.  I've been so busy with the new job, haven't soaped in a few weeks.  This pic got me stirred up to hit the kitchen!!


----------



## ewenique (Jun 18, 2011)

Very pretty swirly soapies!


----------



## Hazel (Jun 18, 2011)

Thank you ewenique! 

Jacki, thanks for the compliment. And thanks for the reminder. I need to get motivated and make another salt bar batch. I'm not out but I really prefer them after they've cured 2 months or longer. The lather is so much nicer.


----------



## Fyrja (Jun 18, 2011)

Oooh good reminder.  I need to make some salt bars too.  The last batch I made has received rave reviews so far. 

They take a while in this humidity to cure to the point where they aren't oozing droplets of liquid so it's best to make them way ahead of time.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jun 19, 2011)

Great job Hazel.  :wink:


----------



## Hazel (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks Jenny!


----------



## llineb (Jun 19, 2011)

The ITM is so pretty.  I really like how the colors are on the bottom and the top is mostly white.  It reminds me of tie dye.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you! That seems to be the result of all my ITM swirl attempts. I think next time I should try layering to get the color more dispersed through the loat.


----------

